# Fujitsu Scansnap S510 problem



## ghawley (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help me. A page from a document I was scanning got jammed in my S510 scanner, so I opened the front panel and removed the page as I have done many times before. However, this time after everything was reset, and I tried to scan again, the page was fed into the scanner a few inches, then stopped, and I got an error message stating "Failed to calibrate the scanner. The optical system on the scanner is in error" Up to now, this scanner has performed perfectly.

I called Fujitsu, and we went through cleaning the glasses, looking for bits of paper, etc.. Finally, they said I must have some other problem and said a repair tech would send me a quote for repair. The quote was ridiculous: $300 labor plus parts. I have been searching online for several days to find something, anything regarding this problem So, far I've found nothing. So, I'm looking for help............anybody had the same problem and found a fix?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a part has failed or something is now out of alignment. Don't know that there is anything you can do to fix it yourself.


----------

